# Foursquare Jacket Help



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Any of these?
Foursquare Soft Shell Jacket - Men's - Free Shipping! from Dogfunk.com
Foursquare Stevo Jacket - Men's - Free Shipping! from Dogfunk.com
Foursquare Manfredi Jacket - Men's - Free Shipping! from Dogfunk.com
I doubt it, but a shot in the dark...


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks JRD i looked on dogfunk, the house, and alot of other places. Just wasn't sure if anyone had the coat I am talking about none of those were it. The stripes run vertical and the coat is a dark blue with light blue stripes and white stripes.


----------

